# Equestrian crossover?



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

This weekend past I happened to be camping with a dozen or so equestrians that are members of an uniformed patrol group at a local state park. (My wife is a member) Around the campfire (so to speak; no fires allowed currently) the topic of e-bikes came up; most of the group thought e-bikes were a great idea and some were planning on getting one. (Several had tried them)

This is coming from a particular group that in general is cold to the idea of mountain bikes on trails (in parks).

I have no idea if this means they will become more welcoming to bikes (in parks) after experiencing them "in the saddle".

There is an analogy RE the rider not having to supply much energy to participate. Maybe e-bikes will be the gateway drug to mountain biking for the horsey set?


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

What do people who mtn bike think of people who participate in hunting or casual shooting alongside trails? They're probably against it, because it's perceived as a threat to them, *unless* they are firearm enthusiasts doing such acts themselves. What do people think of drunks and druggies? Probably don't care unless those under the influence threaten their livelihood, having more tolerance if they participate it in themselves. Normal human response. No need to bring up drama-like topics to invite wildly speculative imaginations.

First step to F with these threads is to look at people as individuals, not tribes of mtn bikers or tribes of equestrians or motor-bikers.

Second step is to find something better to occupy your time, than to participate in trashy gossip. It may not be your prime intent, but by posting this you probably do expect to stir up the extremists and the closed minded people who merely echo the same ****, as if repeating it reinforces their belief.

Third step is to find another way to get "dumbshit" off your chest. It's possible to just drop it. No need to judge things to be tools for the weak and poorly adapting who need assistance to do something as well as others without going through great effort/suffering. That's bullying, isn't it? Okay, I put that into my own words, but it matches my explanation as to why people bully others. xD

Oh well, looks like I failed all 3 steps. Tribe of bullies. I wasted 10 mins typing this. Got dumbshit off my chest regarding drama and bullying and... excuse me, I'll let myself out after hitting reply, rather than just closing this tab. xD

P.S. I hate optimistic predictions based off of stuff like this...


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds like a group of physically lazy people that prefer animals do the legwork for them would fight against mountain bikes until an equally lazy way of riding the trails presents itself. I'm assuming that this small sample has been resistant to mountain bikers, but maybe I'm incorrect in doing so.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

ninjichor said:


> Oh well, looks like I failed all 3 steps.


Yup.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

mountainbiker24 said:


> Sounds like a group of physically lazy people that prefer animals do the legwork for them would fight against mountain bikes until an equally lazy way of riding the trails presents itself. I'm assuming that this small sample has been resistant to mountain bikers, but maybe I'm incorrect in doing so.


I guess one takeaway might be is that e-bikers and equestrians are about equally as lazy.

That's certainly a popular perception about either group.

Of course, not always true at least in the case of equestrians---there are many times when the rider must dismount and hike or run with the horse (tired horse, terrain too rough or part of the style of competition).


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Moe Ped said:


> there are many times when the rider must dismount and hike or run with the horse (tired horse, terrain too rough or part of the style of competition).


Those are outliers, most definitely not the norm for the majority of equestrians.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Just stick a motor on it!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

When I have spoken with equestrians, their problems with mountain bikes are basically:
-Speed differential
-Noise/horse perceives bike and rider as not human and a threat - horse spooks

I'm not clear on how e-bikes are any better on either of those but it certainly could be the case that just participating in some way in mountain biking will change some people's minds. 

Of course, most of the places I've lived, equestrians are a dying breed. All of our trails here are open (setting aside directional DH trails) to them and I have *never* seen a horse in many many years of riding almost every day. 

-Walt


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

life behind bars said:


> Those are outliers, most definitely not the norm for the majority of equestrians.


Just depends where you are; considering the group I was just with I'd say the fitness ratio is about the same as what you'd find with mountain bikers. (some fat slobs and some Olympians)

Ride and Tie:





We tried to organize one of these things with biking instead of running but it fell through because bike racing is not allowed in the park.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Moe Ped said:


> Just depends where you are; considering the group I was just with I'd say the fitness ratio is about the same as what you'd find with mountain bikers. (some fat slobs and some Olympians)
> 
> Ride and Tie:
> 
> ...


Your example of one small group is hardly representative of the overwhelming majority of "equestrians".


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

life behind bars said:


> Your example of one small group is hardly representative of the overwhelming majority of "equestrians".


You seem to be a bit prejudiced.

The overwhelming majority of bicycle owners never ride on dirt. Doesn't mean that a huge number don't.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Moe Ped said:


> You seem to be a bit prejudiced.
> 
> The overwhelming majority of bicycle owners never ride on dirt. Doesn't mean that a huge number don't.


The equestrian where I live, a large number need a ladder or something to get on their horse. They also say we have to bow to them on trails because it's too hard or impossible for them to get back on if they get off.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Moe Ped said:


> You seem to be a bit prejudiced.
> 
> The overwhelming majority of bicycle owners never ride on dirt. Doesn't mean that a huge number don't.


You seem to be myopic.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Lazy argument... Take #500. I just picked up an adventured out Super Tenere, am I now a lazy motorcyclist? I ride Mtb with some guys with big ole beer guts and they can drop me at will. Probably never worked out, can just ride.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Gutch said:


> I ride Mtb with some guys with big ole beer guts and they can drop me at will. Probably never worked out, can just ride.


My heros.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Gutch said:


> I ride Mtb with some guys with big ole beer guts and they can drop me at will. Probably never worked out, can just ride.


My heroes.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

life behind bars said:


> You seem to be myopic.


Pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

ninjichor said:


> What do people who mtn bike think of people who participate in hunting or casual shooting alongside trails? They're probably against it, because it's perceived as a threat to them, *unless* they are firearm enthusiasts doing such acts themselves. What do people think of drunks and druggies? Probably don't care unless those under the influence threaten their livelihood, having more tolerance if they participate it in themselves. Normal human response. No need to bring up drama-like topics to invite wildly speculative imaginations.
> 
> First step to F with these threads is to look at people as *individuals, not tribes of mtn bikers or tribes of equestrians or motor-bikers*.
> 
> ...


You do make one good point; however human nature makes it easy for certain activities to become tribal in practice, as long as perceptions remain at this level there will never be beneficial cooperation.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I like how Walt says he never runs into horses. Who would take a horse to Park City to ride? LOL. The residents up there would call the cops if a horse crapped on the street. I run into horses all the time. They are all about respect. You respect them, they respect you. I concur with the op ed. The original post is dead on. The ebike changes everything. All people "tribes" are seeing the light and switching post haste. 


I went for almost two years and I could count the number of ebikes I saw on one hand. Now I see them almost every ride. There have been a few younger riders but for the most part the ebikers have silver hair. One encounter was a little tiny scrawny kid riding with his dad. The kid was on a carbon levo and the dad was on a regular mountain bike. Another encounter was a 72 yr old retired ski patrol guy with two mechanical knees on a levo. He said his family took his motos away and said he could ride ebike now. Two days ago I saw a couple that had some brand of ebike that had like 24" wheels and the tires were really fat. My wife got heckled the other day by a purist. It did hurt her feelings. It takes everything she has to ride in the dirt. Her legs were all scraped up by the pedals and then she hit her knee really hard on the handle bar. My wife drives me crazy because she refuses to turn up the power on her levo. She only uses enough to keep moving, she gets overheated, she has to stop and take breaks just like if she was on a regular mountain bike. We did 18 miles in two hours. Then a purist just couldn't help themselves. (we were on asphalt at the time)


Anyway, education is the key. I have dirt bikes and I yield to all trail users. I have mountain bikes and I yield to all trail users. I have a road bike and I yield to cars. I run into hunters everywhere this time of year on the trails. They are polite and really dig the ebikes. I stop and talk to hikers and they dig the ebikes. In Salt Lake they have the electric scooters that you rent with your phone literally parked everywhere. The other day some guy hit a parked car with one and is critical condition. I saw big family groups riding them the other day and a guy had a baby strapped to his chest (facing out) and nobody ever wears a helmet with those things. All I can say is times be a changing. 


What do scooters have to do with ebikes? It is all part of the indoctrination. Young millennials have been taught all through school that electric is green. Cities everywhere are pushing ebikes and electric cars and windmills. It is the perfect storm. The storm that purists will never stop.


Thanks for reading


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

slapheadmofo said:


> My heroes.


 Indeed! And they always have post ride cold ones in the cooler.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I see horses on proper singletrack around here maybe once every 5 years or so. Possibly once a year on roads or doubletrack? Not a lot, especially considering how many horses you see on people's property. There isn't a true equestrian group per say and they have little impact on trail usage/policy. It honestly doesn't matter what they think of mtbs or emtbs.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

ninjichor said:


> What do people who mtn bike think of people who participate in hunting or casual shooting alongside trails? They're probably against it, because it's perceived as a threat to them, *unless* they are firearm enthusiasts doing such acts themselves. What do people think of drunks and druggies? Probably don't care unless those under the influence threaten their livelihood, having more tolerance if they participate it in themselves. Normal human response. No need to bring up drama-like topics to invite wildly speculative imaginations.
> 
> First step to F with these threads is to look at people as individuals, not tribes of mtn bikers or tribes of equestrians or motor-bikers.
> 
> ...


ninjichor - this post is way off topic and off-base. Figure out how to participate in a thread by staying on topic, or don't bother posting. Consider this your last warning.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Moe Ped said:


> There is an analogy RE the rider not having to supply much energy to participate. Maybe e-bikes will be the gateway drug to mountain biking for the horsey set?


That is a very interesting tactic. Horseback riding takes about as much effort as me commuting to work on my motorcycle, so the idea of actually working hard on a pedal only bike must not sit well with many from those groups, but the idea of putting in less effort to ride a bike must be alluring to them.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

My wife has horses. She also has more bikes than I do. A good number of our local mtn. Ike riders have horses. 

We see them on just about every ride. For the most part they don’t have issues with mtn bikers. 

None of them want Ebikes around. The noise, the climbing closing speed, the flat closing speed. They currently are not legal in our county parks, and enforcement has finally begun. Word is getting out, but there are still those that continue to poach. 

Some of you guys are way off base here in regards to horse people.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

mtnbikej said:


> My wife has horses. She also has more bikes than I do. A good number of our local mtn. Ike riders have horses.
> 
> We see them on just about every ride. For the most part they don't have issues with mtn bikers.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity; where are you located?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Moe Ped said:


> Out of curiosity; where are you located?


So Cal....Orange County


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

mtnbikej said:


> My wife has horses. She also has more bikes than I do. A good number of our local mtn. Ike riders have horses.
> 
> We see them on just about every ride. For the most part they don't have issues with mtn bikers.
> 
> ...


I wonder if, as dogs do, horse can hear higher frequencies and also wonder if E-bikes produce sound in that frequency. Something that could easily startle a horse, or actually calm a horse because they might hear it before they see it so are expecting it. As far as all the conversations i have had with horse people, bikes are very hard for horses to hear and it spooks them because it is fast and silent, similar to historically prey activity. Makes me wonder.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mtnbikej said:


> Some of you guys are way off base here in regards to horse people.


Agreed. Horse people aren't lazy, just taking care of one is way more effort than I'd want to take on. I see them on the trails pretty often and they're generally friendly.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

rockcrusher said:


> I wonder if, as dogs do, horse can hear higher frequencies and also wonder if E-bikes produce sound in that frequency. Something that could easily startle a horse, or actually calm a horse because they might hear it before they see it so are expecting it. As far as all the conversations i have had with horse people, bikes are very hard for horses to hear and it spooks them because it is fast and silent, similar to historically prey activity. Makes me wonder.


Horses are prey animals....which makes them skittish by nature. Yes, they can hear things well before the rider can.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep All my local trails have horses. Bonelli, Marshalls, Powder Cyn. Maybe not at CHSP.

#1 thing they appreciate is a bell, #2 is stopping. 9 out of 10 times I get the OK to go through. I have way more issues with hikers and their stupid earbuds.


mtnbikej said:


> So Cal....Orange County


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

J.B. Weld said:


> Agreed. Horse people aren't lazy, just taking care of one is way more effort than I'd want to take on. I see them on the trails pretty often and they're generally friendly.


I agree....they are lot my thing either. But my wife digs them, and the upkeep and labor involved is part of what she enjoys.


----------



## ron t (Jun 15, 2018)

Several of my relatives own horses and I grew up with them on a farm in Western New York and participated in dressage. To "Horse people" it's a lifestyle that pretty much consumes most of their free time, so they may talk about taking up other activities but it rarely happens. 

As for fitness level, try a day of what these people go through to get their horses to the staging area, ride all day, get them back home, muck stables, haul hay, brush the damn things all the time, etc., etc. It's crazy and I have nothing but respect for them. My cousin competes and wins in 100-mile endurance races regularly. Those are 24-hour events. They ride through the night. He used to be into mountain biking pretty heavily but gave it up for the horseys.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

mtnbikej said:


> So Cal....Orange County


I was asking because the e-bike noise issue you mention; where I ride in NorCal the vast majority of legal e-bikes are very quiet. Too quiet is more the problem. (Other trails users startled by high uphill closing speeds)

Maybe in SoCal there are more kit bikes than factory bikes. Or more e-motorcycles passing off as e-bikes. Generally speaking; if it's noisy it's not legal.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

mtnbikej said:


> Some of you guys are way off base here in regards to horse people.


I grew up caring for and riding horses in a rural town. My family had 2.5 acres of land, 4 horses, a dozen chickens, some dogs n cats and we raised animals for slaughter. Many of my friends had horses, and their parents had horses.

My mom still has horses. I still have friends with horses, one of them watches my son one day a week and is starting to introduce him to her horse and how to behave around one.

I am quite confident I am not off base in regards to "horse people".


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

mtnbikej said:


> Horses are prey animals....which makes them skittish by nature. Yes, they can hear things well before the rider can.


We were in a race over the weekend in the Amish country of PA, some of which took place on the rural roads. We came upon a horse & buggy, and some rider overtook it as carefully as possible but the horse was still startled.

I, on the other hand, apparently didn't have the necessary HP to pass them.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Moe Ped said:


> I was asking because the e-bike noise issue you mention; where I ride in NorCal the vast majority of legal e-bikes are very quiet. Too quiet is more the problem. (Other trails users startled by high uphill closing speeds)
> 
> Maybe in SoCal there are more kit bikes than factory bikes. Or more e-motorcycles passing off as e-bikes. Generally speaking; if it's noisy it's not legal.


They are like dogs....their sense of hearing is heightened.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Klurejr said:


> I grew up caring for and riding horses in a rural town. My family had 2.5 acres of land, 4 horses, a dozen chickens, some dogs n cats and we raised animals for slaughter. Many of my friends had horses, and their parents had horses.
> 
> My mom still has horses. I still have friends with horses, one of them watches my son one day a week and is starting to introduce him to her horse and how to behave around one.
> 
> I am quite confident I am not off base in regards to "horse people".


Not you......

"Sounds like a group of physically lazy people that prefer animals do the legwork for them"


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

notb said:


> Several of my relatives own horses and I grew up with them on a farm in Western New York and participated in dressage. To "Horse people" it's a lifestyle that pretty much consumes most of their free time, so they may talk about taking up other activities but it rarely happens.
> 
> As for fitness level, try a day of what these people go through to get their horses to the staging area, ride all day, get them back home, muck stables, haul hay, brush the damn things all the time, etc., etc. It's crazy and I have nothing but respect for them. My cousin competes and wins in 100-mile endurance races regularly. Those are 24-hour events. They ride through the night. He used to be into mountain biking pretty heavily but gave it up for the horseys.


Or just pay someone to do all the hard work and ride on the weekends


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

mtnbikej said:


> Not you......
> 
> "Sounds like a group of physically lazy people that prefer animals do the legwork for them"


While that sentence may not apply to all horse people, I have known more than a few cowboys with huge beer bellies who fit this description.

Of course like anyone making a generalization, there could be some truth to it, but certainly does not apply to everyone within that group.....


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Why judge anyone? Horseback riders, hikers, emtbrs, who cares? Enjoy life, plain and simple. Different strokes for different folks, like Gary Coldeman said...


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Why judge anyone? Horseback riders, hikers, emtbrs, who cares? Enjoy life, plain and simple. Different strokes for different folks, like Gary Coldeman said...


Equestrians are fanatics about their horses. Just try asking one about their horse - you'll still be talking about that and nothing else three hours later. If you ask me about mountain biking I'll still be talking about that and nothing else, three hours later.


----------



## mousehunter (Sep 22, 2015)

I am less of a horse person than a bike person. My father was probably a horse and a dog person-before he was a husband or a father. He hired himself out to help work cattle (combination of moving and cutting I suppose). After marriage he had less time. Anywat, startled horses led to my brother with broken bones, my mother with broken bones, and poor horse behavior led to my father getting some big air (but apparently had stronger bones).

Then a few years later my school let out for a classmates funeral. He rode daily, think he even compeated-but a startled horse drug him to death.

Anyway, if you keep your own horses (as oppose to boarding or renting them), you are probably not lazy. And anyone who is ever near horses should understand a startled 2000lb animal is extreamly dangerious to everyone arround it.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

mousehunter said:


> I am less of a horse person than a bike person. My father was probably a horse and a dog person-before he was a husband or a father. He hired himself out to help work cattle (combination of moving and cutting I suppose). After marriage he had less time. Anywat, startled horses led to my brother with broken bones, my mother with broken bones, and poor horse behavior led to my father getting some big air (but apparently had stronger bones).
> 
> Then a few years later my school let out for a classmates funeral. He rode daily, think he even compeated-but a startled horse drug him to death.
> 
> Anyway, if you keep your own horses (as oppose to boarding or renting them), you are probably not lazy. And anyone who is ever near horses should understand a startled 2000lb animal is extreamly dangerious to everyone arround it.


It is a shame that people endanger themselves and others with their horse hobby. On the plus side, there is a good chance that pedal assist bicycles will consume the horse and single-track-motorcycle market into extinction within a decade or 2.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^ Great, now e bikes are eating horses? This is a thing? Yikes. Horses are not going away.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Pedal assist bikes can't take all the credit yet, but there are a lot horsey people familiar to me choosing one over their beast of burden.

https://amazinggraysministry.com/7-reasons-for-decline-in-horse-ownership/


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

figofspee said:


> Pedal assist bikes can't take all the credit yet, but there are a lot horsey people familiar to me choosing one over their beast of burden.
> 
> https://amazinggraysministry.com/7-reasons-for-decline-in-horse-ownership/


That was an interesting article in the manner in which the writer tied in the drop in horse ownership to the drop in (devout) Christianity.

Can't say that I can argue with the list of causes:
_
Urban life has replaced rural life.
Commitment to anything except social media is evaporating.
Cowboy heroes of TV and the silver screen disappeared.
Instant gratification replaced satisfaction in a job well done.
Many folks young and old pursue relationship with self over relationship with others. (Narcissism)
Money is spent on electronics, not the work and frustration of horses. (See # 5)
Christian faith has declined along a similar graph for similar reasons.
_
Also this:
_"WOMEN AND HORSES - SHRINKING NUMBERS
Years ago women over 50 was the fastest growing segment of the horse community. With newfound resources of time or cash the ladies were able to return to a previous horse habit, or start one that they had always dreamed of.

For the reasons listed above, there isn't a new supply of middle-aged women to fill the ranks of those who have either aged or cashed out of horse ownership. A lady who was 60 ten years ago is now 70. I know a number of exceptions to the rule, but not many 70+ year old folks saddle up regularly. Without young people to replace the old, horse ownership declines."
_

Pretty much what I'm seeing in my area (Central California).

It follows that MTB's and especially e-MTB's are the work of satan


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Moe Ped said:


> That was an interesting article in the manner in which the writer tied in the drop in horse ownership to the drop in (devout) Christianity.


"Interesting" is one way to put it.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

slapheadmofo said:


> "Interesting" is one way to put it.


Guessing you weren't impressed?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Moe Ped said:


> Guessing you weren't impressed?


The wild stretch to work in a religious angle is pretty amusing.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

slapheadmofo said:


> The wild stretch to work in a religious angle is pretty amusing.


Agreed. But that's the heartland of America for you. God. Mom. Apple Pie. The Flag. Cowboys. Horses.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Moe Ped said:


> Agreed. But that's the heartland of America for you. God. Mom. Apple Pie. The Flag. Cowboys. Horses.


Yeah, the 20th century really spun some people's heads around.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Gutch said:


> Lazy argument... Take #500. I just picked up an adventured out Super Tenere, am I now a lazy motorcyclist?


Being a motorclyclist doesn't require the adjective lazy. It's assumed. I got rid of my dualsport moto because it was obviously not a good use of my time in terms of health/fitness compared to riding a human powered bike.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

vikb said:


> Being a motorclyclist doesn't require the adjective lazy. It's assumed. I got rid of my dualsport moto because it was obviously not a good use of my time in terms of health/fitness compared to riding a human powered bike.


Just because you're a lazy motorcyclist, no need to assume everyone else is.
Rip a motocross track for a few hours, or some trialsin, see how that treats you.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

slapheadmofo said:


> Just because you're a lazy motorcyclist, no need to assume everyone else is.
> Rip a motocross track for a few hours, or some trialsin, see how that treats you.


I've known many many motor riders so I have a solid sample size to make my claim based on. I don't need to rip around on a MX track for an hour or do trials. I own a mountain bike and live in techy steep area so I get a better work out doing that than anything with a motor and throttle.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

vikb said:


> I've known many many motor riders so I have a solid sample size to make my claim based on. I don't need to rip around on a MX track for an hour or do trials. I own a mountain bike and live in techy steep area so I get a better work out doing that than anything with a motor and throttle.


Sure, whatever you say.

The Exercise Intensity of MX and SX Racing - Racer X Virtual Trainer


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

vikb said:


> I've known many many motor riders so I have a solid sample size to make my claim based on. I don't need to rip around on a MX track for an hour or do trials. I own a mountain bike and live in techy steep area so I get a better work out doing that than anything with a motor and throttle.


Depends on how you ride it.

When I was a teen i rode a 250 2-stroke dirt bike all the time. It might not have been a cardio workout, but it was certainly a strength workout. Track riding WILL wear you out very quickly. Agressive trail riding will also do the same when you have to man handle the bike in tight area's etc.

Supercross and Motorcross racers are the most fit athletes of just about any discipline.

Now, if you are riding a a cruiser to the bar to get a beer.... that is a whole different "sport" on a motorcycle.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Klurejr said:


> Depends on how you ride it.
> 
> When I was a teen i rode a 250 2-stroke dirt bike all the time. It might not have been a cardio workout, but it was certainly a strength workout..


According to any study I've looked at, it can be a helluva cardio workout too.

This is similar to when people who have no familiarity with MTB DHing talk about how easy it's gotta be. Armchair/keyboard experts are funny. :thumbsup:


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> According to any study I've looked at, it can be a helluva cardio workout too.
> 
> This is similar to when people who have no familiarity with MTB DHing talk about how easy it's gotta be. Armchair/keyboard experts are funny. :thumbsup:


I guess it would depend on what kind of riding one was doing, conditions, etc. Track riding with jumps n such would be cardio. I was not into that sort of riding and did not do it much.


----------

